# Application permettant de lire les bd/comics



## doommick (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir s'il existe sur ipad une application qui permette de lire les bd/comics sur ipad. J'utilisais sur un netbook l'application comix qui me permettait de lire les fichiers .rar .cbr .7zip etc... Est ce qu'il y a un équivalent pour ipad? Gratuit. Merci d'avance.


----------



## pitou_92 (24 Mai 2010)

oui, marvel'comics etc... yen a plein d'autres


----------



## doommick (24 Mai 2010)

Est ce que marvel'comics peut ouvrir les .cbr .rar etc ?


----------



## Universalis (24 Mai 2010)

CloudReaders 

Cette application ouvre les .cbz, .cbr, .rar, .pdf

Gratos sur l'App Store !!!

Tu peux charger dans l'iPad les fichiers que tu veux depuis iTunes (en bas de la rubrique "applications" du menu, là ou apparaissent Pages, Numbers, Keynote ...)

Voili, voilou


----------



## spaceiinvaders (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Moi je trouve les applications Marvel et Comics très bonne, peu chère et agréable.
Cependant serait-il possible de trouver une app avec DC ? (tel que Batman, rien de plus primordial) 

Ou alors se contenter du système que vous avez exprimé ?

Merci.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Mai 2010)

Ah et au fait ! 

Quelqu'un sait-il tous les combien un épisode sort sur l'application Marvel (voir Comics)

Merci


----------



## Dagui (26 Mai 2010)

Les nouveautés sur l'app Marvel sont à peu près tout les jeudi. Donc sur une base hebdomadaire. Mais après ça ne veut pas dire que la série que tu suis aura un nouveau titre. Perso, comme j'avais téléchargé l'app à partir du store US sur mon iPad, avant qu'il soit ouvert en France, je ne pouvais rien acheter, vu que je n'ai pas de CB américaine. Du coup je me limitait au gratuit. Du coup je fais du picorage, vu qu'ils ne vont pas proposer une série complète gratuitement.
Et de toute façon, pour le moment, j'ai plaisir (beaucoup même) à lire des BD sur mon iPad, mais je n'en achèterais pas. Pour moi, ça n'a pas de sens d'acheter un livre/BD virtuel. Si c'est pour ne plus pouvoir le regarder dans quelques mois/années, non. Je préfère largement les librairies et posséder physiquement l'objet.

Et par ailleurs, j'ai découvert qu'à l'instar des films, musiques, logiciels etc. il se passe une certaine activité au niveau des BD que je n'aurai pas soupçonné. Normal, lire sur un écran ne m'intéressait pas... Et je fréquente toujours autant ma médiathèque.


----------

